# Should I Remove My Screen Protector



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

My GNex has had a Verizon installed screen protector since the day I got it, but I cannot help but want to touch the glass screen and have that extra bit of touch response. Do you guys use screen protectors and would I be making a mistake by removing mine after all this time?


----------



## rjskalet (Nov 29, 2011)

This is funny because I was thinking about this today too. I just went ahead and watched a scratch test video on the gnex to make me feel better about doing it and then I did it.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Took mine off about 2 months ago, haven't regretted it since. It's sooooo smooth lol. I was attempting to swap my old protector with a fresh one, but a piece of lint got trapped between the phone and protector and I can't handle that so I just took it right back off (it was my last one).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes. You won't regret it. Cold smooth glass is where it's at.


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I did it. I like it pretty well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

I never had a screen protector on my screen. I've had it for almost 3 months now. I do have very light scratches on the screen that you can only seeing direct sunlight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

It will scratch. The gnex screen is not nearly gorilla glass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

The naked screen just feels soo good. I've got a few light scratches that can only be seen in sunlight, but I think they're from the button thing at the top of jeans pockets. I'm always careful to keep it away from that lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm super careful with my phone I never have it in my pocket and normally just carry it in my hand most the time and I still can't avoid scratches, nothing major just thing hair line scratches only visible in sunlight. I'm really anal about imperfections their unnoticeable enough for me to not to be bothered.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I did a few weeks ago.... It's so much nicer without a screen protector or case.


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25298-How-many-of-you-would-be-interested-in-a-tempered-glass-screen-protector?

Check this out if you want that glassy feeling without that scratchy worry

Oh and I've never had a problem with touch response with this on...

But in short...yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

I haven't had a screen protector in 6months or so. My worry was how often I would get scratches, but so far there's only a couple that you can't even see unless you know exactly where and how to look.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Or maybe if you want a screen protector I would recommend looking up "Just Like Glass"
From what I've read it looks pretty nice.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

no rain coat on my gnex... ever. 10 months of use, 0 scratches.










hi


----------



## laur3nnewm4n (Nov 8, 2011)

Try this if you want the feel of glass: http://www.xgearlive.com/products/tempered-glass/fantom
It's a tempered glass screen protector. I use it on my GNex. It feels just like the actual glass, and I haven't experienced any touch response problems. It has saved my screen once before - my phone fell off my lap when I got out of the car and landed face down. The screen protector cracked, but the phone glass was scratch free. The protector has this layer of film under the tempered glass that prevents it from falling apart and exposing the phone's glass if you do shatter the protector.


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

Did this a couple weeks ago...only wish i had done it sooner!


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you ocd? No...if you are, don't do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sa666u (Dec 14, 2012)

In short, NO!!! Do not take it off!!! I am super obsessive about my screen but decided to try the "tempered" glass. I was uber careful - never leaving the phone on hard surfaces, always staying in my pocket with the screen facing my thigh, always leaving it on a shelves at least 1.5 m high, keeping it away from hard, sharp objects and always holding it with 2 hands when outside. On the 3rd day it had 3 scratches, although barely visible. I thought it was some kind of defect on the glass, since they were on the tinted part, not the screen itself. 2 weeks later I had a 2 cm, super ugly deep groove, which even casts shadow on the screen in bright light. I bought 20 protectors and I'm never using my phone without one again. I really miss the oleophobic coating, but I'd rather have a smooth, readable screen.


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

I put my screen protector on the second I bought the phone. It was a nice one, anti-glare. The other day my friend came over with exact same phone. His screen looked so much better than mine without a protector that I just couldn't believe my eyes. He had no scratches and he owned it for about a year now. I immediately took mine off. 
That was 2 days ago. I still can't stop looking at my screen in disbelieve how beautiful the screen is. What was I thinking...?


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

So I bought my gnex used and the guy had put a screen protector on since day one. Once I had made the exchange and took the phone home I took off the screen protector and it just felt right with my phone naked like that. I always have a dedicated pocket for my phone and I was always as careful as ever with it. One day a good 3 weeks from buying it I looked closely at the phone to see how the screen held up and I could see a hairline scratch that you could only see if the sun was shining a certain way.

After that I did some research and found out that this phone has fortified glass, NOT gorilla glass. Well there IS in fact a difference because all my old phones with gorilla glass never ever scratched. Samsung cheapened out.

Anyway after finding that out I facepalmed because I had taken off the original screen protector. I quickly went to the mall and got some ghost armor put on the phone and it actually looks great!! The texture gives the phone a rubber type feel if you were to dig your nail in it and any worries about full frontal scratches are gone.

So in conclusion DO NOT REMOVE THE SCREEN PROTECTOR and think that fortified glass will work as well as gorilla glass, because it wont, guaranteed!!


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn't the reason why the gnex doesn't have gorilla glass is because the glass is ever so slightly curved? I think I read that, or I could be making it up in my head.. Not sure to be honest lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

netbuzz said:


> I put my screen protector on the second I bought the phone. It was a nice one, anti-glare. The other day my friend came over with exact same phone. His screen looked so much better than mine without a protector that I just couldn't believe my eyes. He had no scratches and he owned it for about a year now. I immediately took mine off.
> That was 2 days ago. I still can't stop looking at my screen in disbelieve how beautiful the screen is. What was I thinking...?


I love anti-glare screen protectors cause they kill fingerprints. The downside is they kind of ruin the sharpness/quality of the display IMO. That all being said I've had my GNex since launch day last year without a screen protector and not a single scratch.  *knocks on wood*


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I took off my Ghost Armor SP about four or five months ago and not regretting my decision. I have no scratches on my screen and after changing the color settings the blacks/whites look much better. I've had this same phone since the launch date last year.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i purchased a pack of screen protectors and never used them. i have had the phone for a year now. i have a silicone case that keeps the screen protected from rubbing when laid face down on the counter. i have one good scratch on my screen at the top that i have been living with for about a year now.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Since my Droid 2 days, I've kept my phone in either the pistol magazine pocket in my 5.11 Tactical pants or the left front pocket in any other pants, with nothing else in the pocket. Never had any visible scratches on my D2, and eight months in I have yet to have any on my GNex. though I do have a bit of a gouge in the plastic around the USB port. I was wearing pocketless basketball shorts one day, shooting free throws with my little brother, and had my GNex in my shirt pocket. It fell out onto concrete when I was jumping to make a shot (I'm 6'4"). Luckily, the screen suffered no damage whatsoever, so I just sewed a button onto the shirt behind the pocket, cut and hemmed a button hole, and bam, problem solved if I ever have to put my phone there again.

The only phone I ever bothered to put a screen protector on was my Blackberry Curve, and that was because it had a scratch-happy plastic screen and wasn't a flip phone. That was my first and will be my last experience with Invisibleshield and wet-application screen protectors in general; it was too much of a pain in the ass getting the thing on and, careful as I was, I still got dust and crap under it. I never bothered with a screen protector on my D2, and I never will on my GNex or any future phone I get with a fortified glass screen.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't used a screen protector on my GNexus and I only have two tiny, tiny scratches that you can only see with the screen off and the light shining just so. Until I dropped it and shattered the glass, of course. But those are cracks rather than scratches.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I haven't used a screen protector on my GNexus and I only have two tiny, tiny scratches that you can only see with the screen off and the light shining just so. Until I dropped it and shattered the glass, of course. But those are cracks rather than scratches.


The screen wouldn't have shattered if you had a screen protector on it!!!

haha... j/k


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That's the tradeoff you take: scratch resistant means it's hard glass which also means it's brittle. One hard fall in the wrong spot and it's more stress than it can take.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been using a Otterbox Defender case since about the time I got the phone (a little before Xmas 2011). I like the case, even despite the added bulk, but Otterbox screen protectors have been pretty unsatisfactory for my tastes in the time that I have been using them. About a month into having the case, I decided to remove the screen protector and haven't regretted it since. No scratches and the screen is much easier to clean and see, regardless of smudges.


----------

